# Stud dogs



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Im new to the dog breeding thing and im wondering where to find a good stud dog for the spring litter.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's a good start...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=60539


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Good info in that thread about breeding for the better of the breed versus just breeding because.

Also another not that wasn't mentioned in that thread is, there is always a risk of death during delivery of the female which could obviously be the worst case scenario.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Of course my recommendation is to leave the breeding to the professionals.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Myles J Flaten said:


> Im new to the dog breeding thing and im wondering where to find a good stud dog for the spring litter.


More info needed, 

What kind of dog do you have and what are her qualifications for starters.


----------

